# long term let wanted benidorm 2008



## judyboo (Mar 23, 2008)

hi i am looking for long term let end of july to end of october 2008 or poss longer as i am hoping to move to benidorm . any where in the benidorm area 2 or 3 bedrooms apartment or villa . also looking for bars etc, that want a childrens face painter to bring in family trade. regards judy


----------

